# FRIDAY PIX



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

She's two months old now! Growing like a weed!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

some project photos.......more to come with progress


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got a new camera last week, called a Go Pro Hero which is pretty kewl. This was the first test run video I made from it, something new for Friday pics. Video editing can really rack up some time the first few times doing it.






The first pic shows how it mounts on the Goldwing

2nd pic is from the BBQ cookoff a few weeks back

3rd is Faith's History Fair project that is going all the way to State in Austin on May 6th and 7th.

4th is a Ford GT rear engine car at the Texas Mile. One heck of a piece of technology and engineering

5th is Dory "taking care" of the foster rabbits Faith had a couple weeks ago

and 6th is one of the auction items from POINT last weekend that got to steep for my blood, but was pretty kewl

Happy Friday!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

last night's bday dinner with the family.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

My 3 month long kitchen remodel is finally done. Just need a new stove during the next big appliance sale. Momma is happy


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

..........Kitchen looks great....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

1. Dinner Monday Night.... Crawfish at Da House

2. My little one last week

3. My lab Sadie leaving the park.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

*Eagle Scout Court of Honor*

This past Sunday seven young men including my middle son became Eagle Scouts.

1- Eric receiving his Eagle neckerchief.
2- Eric and my oldest David who is also an Eagle Scout. David is graduating from Texas A&M next month...Whoop!!!
3- My dad and Eric discussing his future in the United States Air Force.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

Bought some plywood the other day. Had this warning on it. First time i have ever saw it


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

sum puppy love....

Our new Granddaughter Katie Ann....Aggie Blue is very protective around her....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Almost time to cook the gumbo!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Great job Dad on the Eagles!
Nice pics today.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

a couple more said:


> Bought some plywood the other day. Had this warning on it. First time i have ever saw it


That's funny. I noticed the same thing when I bought some plywood a couple of months ago. What next? On bottled water: This product is know to the state of California to cause drowning?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

My little Tom Brady surveying the defense


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

My little guy is 16 days old today!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Lagniappe*

Gods Blessings.family, food,fun, fellowship, friends, family, rescue pets, and nature all rolled into a great life

Pura vida!!


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Momma ribbon snake with two excited males.
Daughter with some hungry cows.
She made a killing on picking up sheds.
Guess who's back from Mexico?!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> My little guy is 16 days old today!


can't decide if he looks more like you or the old lady...


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Strawberries in the backyard

















Good night of poker









Chicken tortilla soup









Last week bbq









-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Amelia getting her tan on, on the back porch.

This is etched and painted on the curb in Port Arthur, TX. As in done by the city..


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*San Juan Capistrano*

Here are a few from San Juan Capistrano.
No the swallows had not returned.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

pic of some flowers we had around the house and the new chrome pieces for the 68 mustang


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

Lake Livingston sunset from a couple years ago.


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

A few pics of the 'barn' at the ranch..


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

My 9 year old son Brandon was asked to enter in his first Brazilian Ju jitsu tournament by his coach where he is enrolled in MMA training.

I was not to thrilled about him being the tournament because he's only been training for 2 months, But his coach said he's a fast learner and quick.

We did not take any pictures but here is a shot of him putting a 12 year old in the guillotine.










Here is a little video of him in 2 matches that went pretty quick, the last video was with the 12 year old tapped out in 8 seconds .

Overall he finished 7 to 9 age group 1st place 
10 to 12 age group 3rd place


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

First time out on the boat this year. Had a ball with some customers from the chemical biz.

King Ranch Shoreline yielded some decent results.

6 reds 22" - 28"

4 trout up to 22"


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I've got a few this week.

Spring swarm....

Garden going in.....

I baptized two Sunday.

The girl child in the outdoors....and then in.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Steer show in 1 week from today. 

Dodgers baseball!!


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

nice steer and nice swing, Tater


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ellie the new bloodhound and Koda the lab having some sort of love-fest. So I guess all is well between the two of them. Now, if she'll quit trying to tree the little toy fox terrier we'll be good.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

1. My little bro and me after a long day at POC (4/2/11)
2. Catch for for the day
3. My beautiful daughter
4. My baby brother, my older sister and myself at my brothers birthday dinner in Feb.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I've only got two this week. Last week photobucket shut my account down for exceeding bandwidth!

Rigging up. Now if the **** wind would stop blowing.










Son found this in the back yard. About 12" long. My guess is a timber cotoraleadttler.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

that's a good haul mike! i'll be headed down there soon, we'll have to catch up if you are around.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> that's a good haul mike! i'll be headed down there soon, we'll have to catch up if you are around.


 Let me know bro I would love to do it again. Bone Super Spook all day.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ellie the new hound with Koda behind her

Fish haul from last weekend


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

FATfisherman said:


> 1. My little bro and me after a long day at POC (4/2/11)
> 2. Catch for for the day
> 3. My beautiful daughter
> 4. My baby brother, my older sister and myself at my brothers birthday dinner in Feb.


We were there the same day! But, we left the dock at 6:30am and returned at 8:00pm. We'll have to meet up sometime and introduce ourselves. Have a great weekend!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> We were there the same day! But, we left the dock at 6:30am and returned at 8:00pm. We'll have to meet up sometime and introduce ourselves. Have a great weekend!


Anyone fishing the Slam and Jam in June? i'll be there for that, you'll find me at madden's for sure...


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Couple of Random Pics
1. Josh and Me when we first started dating LOL
2. My Sadie girl stretching
3. My daughter Paige riding Josh's daughter Rion like a bull
4. I went to the eye doctor for the first time in like 12 years and had to get glasses.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> We were there the same day! But, we left the dock at 6:30am and returned at 8:00pm. We'll have to meet up sometime and introduce ourselves. Have a great weekend!


 Thats crazy that we just missed each other because thats pretty close to the same time we headed out but I believe we came in around 7:30.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

FATfisherman said:


> Thats crazy that we just missed each other because thats pretty close to the same time we headed out but I believe we came in around 7:30.


The husband will be back down this weekend...so if you see a green and gray El Pescador with the 2Cool sticker on it, that's him.

Take care!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

pics


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Man! I sure miss duck huntin.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Praying for rain! Haven't been able to go on the river yet this year.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

some new pics form the BBQ Cook-off. Rusty's Da man!!!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Few more


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

9121SS said:


> Man! I sure miss duck huntin.


X100


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*Offshore Swim Call*

The kids and even myself most always do a swim call on hot days out yonder.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Iguana showed up today*

Iguana

Rescued two (twin) dogs in January, someone threw them on the road, we took them in and named them Faith and Hope. already had our ten year old Chihuahua , her name is Chi Chi.
and this is our cat we rescued two months ago off the road also . I think she is very happy at her new home along with her three doggy sisters. Her name is Sweet Pea ...AKA J.C. Jungle Cat.  She thinks he is a dog!! Its so funny!!

Lunch today. Tom and i have lost 110 pounds between the two of us since we have been here in Costa Rica since November 1st


----------



## HeatherG (Apr 4, 2011)

*Jamie Lee - We got new glasses too *

.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

007 373 5963

-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Naturals.........no enhancements.....no augmentation


----------



## bigkountry14 (Jan 4, 2011)

First topwater catch 21 inch trout









Floundering with Capt. Shawn Harvey


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

1)not much left 2) roses are blooming


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

*boys....*

scooter, new boots , glow sticks & future fishing stud....


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*That's just great!*



a couple more said:


> Bought some plywood the other day. Had this warning on it. First time i have ever saw it


I've been eating that stuff everyday for the last 30 years! Were was California when I needed to make a career decision? :spineyes:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

CoolChange said:


> I've been eating that stuff everyday for the last 30 years! Were was California when I needed to make a career decision? :spineyes:


Yea but CoolChange, look at what all that dust has done for your looks!!


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Watchoo talkin 'bout, Willis?*



Bobby said:


> Yea but CoolChange, look at what all that dust has done for your looks!!


I think I get dandier every day!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

My new panther chameleon, jujubee


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Can I post these on my blog with due credits?*



Mont said:


> I got a new camera last week, called a Go Pro Hero which is pretty kewl. This was the first test run video I made from it, something new for Friday pics. Video editing can really rack up some time the first few times doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe there is not more wind noise!

Rick


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That's so wrong in so many ways!!


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

*The kid*

I figured with all thats going on with the kid Tyler here is a great pic of him


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Careful now...*

We both live in the same town. If you see me, just come up and shake my hand. There's a lot of folks here that will swear, I don't bite! :rotfl:



9121SS said:


> That's so wrong in so many ways!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Wow...cool pics this week!

Anchor Boy on the dock!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Where's "Anchor Boy on the dock"?? All I see if a bunch of crabs. Oh, wait a minute.


----------



## Levimac (Mar 23, 2011)

Purdy


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, momma asked if I could keep an eye on the Girls while she was in the garden. No Problem.:rotfl:
Open Faucet + mudhole =


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

*Old Pictures Of Surfside*

Some old Pictures of Surfside beach.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Practice round at the famed Augusta National in 2005, I put on the white jumpsuit and played caddy


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

My reason for being. Sorry bout the whole nose thing.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*fun times*

Playing ball with one of our boys.

Son in law and grandson at the Zoo.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Grampa at Parris Island WW2


----------

